# Ferocious Water Bug (Abedus sp.)



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

I have some questions about the Ferocious Water Bug.
What is it exactly? A beetle? I'm not sure.

I've read a care sheet. (It's the only semi-decent one I've found, so I'll post the link: http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/MantidsAssassins/Abedus_herberti.htm )

How often would you feed it? What are some enclosure ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a true bug.


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> It's a true bug.


Oh i see. how would you set up an enclosure for one?


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 24, 2011)

Being a water bug, they need... water. However, they breath air, so water quality is less important than it is for fish. You will also need something for them to hold onto, such as a rock. I assume they can live communally since vids I've seen have multiple in them that live together. They don't swim much, but instead, they lie in wait of amushing prey. Feed them live foods such as minnows, small feeder goldfish, triops, mosquito larvae, etc, or just place them in shallow water with some crickets or roaches.
They are related to Waterscorpions. They grab their quarry with their front pair of arms and do like what any true bug does- sucks their guts out.
My last reminder is DO NOT GET BIT. It hurts like a ***** and if they bite you long enough, it can cause permanent muscle damage.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2011)

i used to feed my waterscorpions lateralis roaches...i tong fed them....if they didnt take it immediately i would drown the roach and let it sink to the bottom, then they would take it through the night...


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks to both of you! How much water would I put in the enclosure? and would it be JUST water and something for them to hang on to? or is any kind of substrate needed?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2011)

personally i wouldnt use any gravel or anything...will make it easier to keep clean....i would make the enclosure half full of water, then have some fake potho vine, or other plastic plant vine, coming from the bottom, then going up out of the water a few inches or so...that way when it wants to come out it can....





Camden said:


> Thanks to both of you! How much water would I put in the enclosure? and would it be JUST water and something for them to hang on to? or is any kind of substrate needed?


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

I see..Peter from BugsInCyberspace recommends a small amount of something to hold onto. Like some moss or any kind of floating material. Which do you think would be better?
I kinda like your idea, but since the bugs rarely ever swim, and they don't breathe the water, I think the floating material would be better. Whats your opinion? (Or anyone else) 


catfishrod69 said:


> personally i wouldnt use any gravel or anything...will make it easier to keep clean....i would make the enclosure half full of water, then have some fake potho vine, or other plastic plant vine, coming from the bottom, then going up out of the water a few inches or so...that way when it wants to come out it can....


----------



## Pulk (Nov 24, 2011)

I kept one for a few months with just tap water, a rock, and crickets. It was a very cool display animal, I recommend keeping one if you can.


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

Pulk said:


> I kept one for a few months with just tap water, a rock, and crickets. It was a very cool display animal, I recommend keeping one if you can.


I'm probably getting one, how often did you feed it?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2011)

i think the plastic vine would be best...it would be able to go anywhere from the bottom of the tank all the way to out of the water....i mean if its something floating they are living on, then whats the point, might as well just have a water dish for them....





Camden said:


> I see..Peter from BugsInCyberspace recommends a small amount of something to hold onto. Like some moss or any kind of floating material. Which do you think would be better?
> I kinda like your idea, but since the bugs rarely ever swim, and they don't breathe the water, I think the floating material would be better. Whats your opinion? (Or anyone else)


----------



## Pulk (Nov 24, 2011)

Camden said:


> I'm probably getting one, how often did you feed it?


I don't remember much about it, sorry. I'd be surprised if overfeeding was a serious problem though... do you have any reason to worry about that?


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats a great idea Rod. If I get one i'll probably do that 

And thats funny Pulk. Yeah I don't think that would be too much of a concern!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2011)

i thought about keeping these myself...but probably wont...my local pet store got some waterscorpions in with their shrimp...thats how i got my waterscorps....they were really cool....but really should be called watermantids....


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

Right? Waterscorps are vicious! I probably will order one or two of the ferocious water bugs. Hey! Rod are you selling anything? If so, could I inbox you my email so I can get a list of what you've got?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2011)

you can email me or send me a pm...


----------



## Camden (Nov 24, 2011)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 24, 2011)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> My last reminder is DO NOT GET BIT. It hurts like a ***** and if they bite you long enough, it can cause permanent muscle damage.


 I've been bitten a few times and it hurt for maybe half a second. Do you have any sort of evidence for your statements?


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 25, 2011)

Somewhere on the interenet. However, with further research, the source seemed incorrect, as stated here: http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol4num1/lethocerus/letho.html


Elytra and Antenna said:


> I've been bitten a few times and it hurt for maybe half a second. Do you have any sort of evidence for your statements?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 25, 2011)

from what i read, it would seem there bite would be relative to a assassin bite...painful, but not horrible...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 25, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> from what i read, it would seem there bite would be relative to a assassin bite...painful, but not horrible...


Having been bitten by a few types of assasins and this bug I would say Abedus is relatively painless. Still, there are many different assassin bugs and some probably don't hurt at all. Of commonly kept species Zelus is starkly less painful than Platymeris.


----------



## Camden (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never worked with anything aquatic like this before, how would I get the vine to submerge and stay there without floating? Just weight it with a rock?


----------



## beetleman (Nov 25, 2011)

ive kept these guys before,they are fun to keep, i used to put floating plants(live and plastic,the ones used in fish tanks)they work well,natural looking no fuss,just let them float in there.they will anchor themselves in the plants,and you can see them hunt etc.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 25, 2011)

ive only kept Platymeris, and i figure that their bite would be the worst....i havent gotten bit yet though...actually just remembered i do have a juvie wheel bug....that guy must never ever grow..he hasnt molted since i caught him...





Elytra and Antenna said:


> Having been bitten by a few types of assasins and this bug I would say Abedus is relatively painless. Still, there are many different assassin bugs and some probably don't hurt at all. Of commonly kept species Zelus is starkly less painful than Platymeris.




---------- Post added 11-25-2011 at 10:45 PM ----------

you could bend it into position to where its kinda forced in place, or yeah use a rock...or hut glue even...and most likely you wont have to do anything...with my waterscorps, the plants stayed in place without anything...





Camden said:


> I've never worked with anything aquatic like this before, how would I get the vine to submerge and stay there without floating? Just weight it with a rock?


----------



## Camden (Dec 19, 2011)

Just bumping this so I can ask another question without starting a new thread - Are these (Specifically Abedus herberti) communal? Thanks.


----------

